# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUPS de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Anas reef

## Ana Claudia

Ol pessoal.

Venho aqui partilhar convosco a minha alegria de finalmente poder inicar o meu novo projeto.

Finalmente vou recomear, isto  porque eu iniciei-me nesta fantastico hobbie no prencipio do ano e rapidamente me apaixonei por ele, mas como maarica que era e que sou e sem preceber nada comprei um aquario pequeno (97l brutos) no qual so tive foi problemas atraz de problemas, ou era porque o escumador era pequeno e nao tirava porcaria nenhuma, ou porque a iluminaao nao era suficiente, ou porque nao tinha circulaao suficiente, ou porque a parte de traz que faz de sump era pequena e ficava rapidamente cheia de detritos e sujidade, ou seja para tentar remediar gastei o dobro do  e no fim nao tenho nada de jeito =(

Mas agora com a ajuda do meu amigo Ricardo Prata que tem tido uma paciencia enorme para mim, que desde ja agradeo vou comear e tentar nao cometer erros de novo.
 Vou fazer uma especie de cubo com 800x550x550.
 De momento ainda s estou a fazer o movel para por o aquario, o meu pai  soldador profissional e tive de o por a trabalhar, fez-ma uma estrutura em ferro de 40/40 com 120x800x800 para poder separar a parte da sump da parte das fichas e tomadas devido a evaporao e para os tubos passarem todos mesmo dentro do movel para nao ficar nada a vista. A estrutura foi toda pintada com primario e dpois de feitas as furaes necessarias foi pintado com tinta acrilica de esmalte branca, para nao enferrujar, a parte da sump foi toda forrada com acrilico branco e aparafusada com parafusos de inox. e isolada com silicone branco para a humidade da evaporao nao chegar a madeira.
O movel vai ser feito com contraplacado maritimo para ter resistencia a humidades e evaporaoes e vai ser bem envernoizado.

Espero receber opinioes e criticas para poder aprefeioar o meu projeto.

Desde j o meu obrigado.

----------


## Ana Claudia

Deixo aqui umas fotos do meu sistema actualmente


E a descriao correta da montagem da estrutura






Tal como ja tinha dito a parte que vai levar a sump foi toda forrara com acrilico e isolada bem com silicone





E a montagem das madeiras a estrutura, a porta vai ficar a jeito de sair cada vez que seja necessario fazer manutenao na sump para nao lear dobradias para nao enferrujar e o tampo vai levar os furos a medida dos tubos para nao ficar nada a vista 




Espero receber criticas e opinioes para poder aprefeioar o sistema.

Obrigada

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol:  Ol Ana

Verifica se as imagens esto todas e pela ordem que queres. Carreguei estas imagens na galeria de imagens na tua utilizadora. Sempre que quiseres carregar imagens, deves ir  galeria de imagens e fazer o seu carregamento. Se editares o teu post vais perceber como fica o cdigo de imagem. Aqui neste tpico Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net explica como carregar fotografias. Embora o aspecto da pgina do forum tenha mudado, o procedimento  o mesmo.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ana Claudia

Ola Pedro, desde j obrigada pela ajuda.

Entao eu ponho as fotos na galeria como esta esplicado onde indicaste e depois copio o codigo que la esta a zul e fao colar no post que vou introduzir no topico  isso?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola Pedro, desde j obrigada pela ajuda.
> 
> Entao eu ponho as fotos na galeria como esta esplicado onde indicaste e depois copio o codigo que la esta a zul e fao colar no post que vou introduzir no topico  isso?


 :Ol:  Sim  isso ... e j vi que ests a carregar fotografias  :Wink: 

para as centrares usas o cdigo center da seguinte forma [center][img]cdigo da fotografia[/img]
e terminas com /center] (coloca um [ antes da /center ... tudo pegado [center][img]....etc...

Pedro Nuno  :Smile:

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Sim  isso ... e j vi que ests a carregar fotografias 
> 
> para as centrares usas o cdigo center da seguinte forma [img]cdigo da fotografia[/img]
> e terminas com  ... tudo pegado [center][img]....
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Obrigado Pedro, nao sei se te lembras mas ja tinha iniciado aqui um topico quando comeei com o aquario que tenho atualmente  no qual me deste umas ideias e dicas que muito me ajudaram, mas depois infelismente estive uns tempos sem aqui vir e agora espero voltar com a fora toda.

J agora o que achas da minha estrutura e do movel?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Obrigado Pedro, nao sei se te lembras mas ja tinha iniciado aqui um topico quando comeei com o aquario que tenho atualmente  no qual me deste umas ideias e dicas que muito me ajudaram, mas depois infelismente estive uns tempos sem aqui vir e agora espero voltar com a fora toda.
> 
> J agora o que achas da minha estrutura e do movel?


Sim recordo-me ... o tpico era este Novo aquario...opinioes ... fico contente por as sugestes que te dei te tenham ajudado, era esse o objectivo  :Wink:  e tambm por regressares com mais conhecimento, vontade e fora e erros todos cometemos e os que avanam so os que aprendem com os erros e os convertem em fora positiva.
O mvel  bom e os materiais usados so bem aplicados. Eu no usaria madeira, alias aqui o meu sistema no tem madeira, as portas so 4 chapas de acrlico preto que se fixam  estrutura de metal com man. Portanto o uso do revestimento de chapa acrlica que aplicaste  excelente bem como a porta ser de tirar e no de dobradias. Ficas com melhor acesso para trabalhar na caixa depuradora, equipamento e nada de ferrugem nas dobradias porque no existem. Tenho sugerido isso a outras pessoas mas parece que gostam de dobradias e complicar a coisa ... enfim cada qual faz como entende, so sugestes. A estrutura do mvel  boa tanto pela forma e facto de a porta ser de tirar, como principalmente pelos materiais usados, chapa acrlica :Pracima: 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Sim recordo-me ... o tpico era este Novo aquario...opinioes ... fico contente por as sugestes que te dei te tenham ajudado, era esse o objectivo  e tambm por regressares com mais conhecimento, vontade e fora e erros todos cometemos e os que avanam so os que aprendem com os erros e os convertem em fora positiva.
> O mvel  bom e os materiais usados so bem aplicados. Eu no usaria madeira, alias aqui o meu sistema no tem madeira, as portas so 4 chapas de acrlico preto que se fixam  estrutura de metal com man. Portanto o uso do revestimento de chapa acrlica que aplicaste  excelente bem como a porta ser de tirar e no de dobradias. Ficas com melhor acesso para trabalhar na caixa depuradora, equipamento e nada de ferrugem nas dobradias porque no existem. Tenho sugerido isso a outras pessoas mas parece que gostam de dobradias e complicar a coisa ... enfim cada qual faz como entende, so sugestes. A estrutura do mvel  boa tanto pela forma e facto de a porta ser de tirar, como principalmente pelos materiais usados, chapa acrlica
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Sim exactamente comecei com esse topico, e de todas as dicas que me deste consegui seguir todas menos as dos caragueijos, que ainda la contunuao, ja tentei mil e uma vezes e nunca consegui tirar, de momento sei da existencia de 2 no meu sistema mas que nao fazem mal a ninguem e agora quando for tirar a rocha para por no novo aqua vou tentar tirar e por na sump.

O movel fiz em madeira por questoes de beleza, mas estou a fazer os possivei para deixar tudo o mais isolado possivel para nunca ter problemas e ate foi por isso que comprei comtraplacado maritimo que e resistente a vapores de agua salgada, por isso penso nao vir a ter problemas com isso. So me falta arranjar acrilico para colar a porta de madeira para nao ter mesmo problemas nenhuns. no movel vou ainda fazer uma gaveta do lado esquerdo debaixo da parte da elactricidade para arrumar tralha que h sempre com fartura.

Os materias usados vao ser os que tenho de momento, uma calha de 60 com 4 lampadas de 54w que comprei na bubbles, uma replica de skimer que me deu o Ricardo Prata, bombas de circulaao vao ser as que tenho de momento. Vou usar os sacos de filtragem e carvao ativado. de futuro quero arranjar uma doseadora, uma mp10 (penso que chegue para o meu sistema) e um skimer que ainda nao sei bem o que vou comprar, mas tudo com calma.

Mas tenho umas duvidas quanto ao inicio do sistema, agua natural ou sal artificial para fazer a maturaao do aqua???

E qual a melhor maneira de tirar tudo do meu aqua atual para por no novo sem libertar as toxinas que vai ter o areao e toda a sujidade que a rocha acumula??? porque pelo que sei isso e toxico tanto para os peixes como para os corais.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Sim exactamente comecei com esse topico, e de todas as dicas que me deste consegui seguir todas menos as dos caragueijos, que ainda la contunuao, ja tentei mil e uma vezes e nunca consegui tirar, de momento sei da existencia de 2 no meu sistema mas que nao fazem mal a ninguem e agora quando for tirar a rocha para por no novo aqua vou tentar tirar e por na sump.


O Heitor Simes arranjou umas armadilhas boas para capturar caranguejos ... podes ver abaixo

Captura de caranguejo
http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/filme1.wmv

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/filme2.wmv

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/filme3.wmv





> O movel fiz em madeira por questoes de beleza, mas estou a fazer os possivei para deixar tudo o mais isolado possivel para nunca ter problemas e ate foi por isso que comprei comtraplacado maritimo que e resistente a vapores de agua salgada, por isso penso nao vir a ter problemas com isso. So me falta arranjar acrilico para colar a porta de madeira para nao ter mesmo problemas nenhuns. no movel vou ainda fazer uma gaveta do lado esquerdo debaixo da parte da elactricidade para arrumar tralha que h sempre com fartura.
> 
> Os materias usados vao ser os que tenho de momento, uma calha de 60 com 4 lampadas de 54w que comprei na bubbles, uma replica de skimer que me deu o Ricardo Prata, bombas de circulaao vao ser as que tenho de momento. Vou usar os sacos de filtragem e carvao ativado. de futuro quero arranjar uma doseadora, uma mp10 (penso que chegue para o meu sistema) e um skimer que ainda nao sei bem o que vou comprar, mas tudo com calma.


Gostos no se discutem  :Smile:  ... a gaveta pode empenar, melhor seria uma tampa basculante ... fica a sugesto ... na Ikea deves arranjar isso em separado, procura um mvel com as dimenses adequadas e s compras a tampa com os respectivos tirantes ou pistes... fica a sugesto. O material que tens serve bem e quanto ao escumador deves comprar um que tenha pelo menos 3 ou melhor 5 vezes a capacidade de depurar o volume do sistema que ser bem necessrio para remover rapidamente ou mais os excedentes ... particularmente se usares uma fonte de carbono para alimentar as bactrias to necessrias para a limpeza biolgica do sistema e estabilidade do mesmo. A doseadora servir para por exemplo doseares a fonte de carbono liquida, mais frequentemente o Vodka. 




> Mas tenho umas duvidas quanto ao inicio do sistema, agua natural ou sal artificial para fazer a maturaao do aqua???


Nesta fase inicial tens vrios produtos no mercado para colocares suspenses de bactrias, podes por exemplo usar ZEOstart + ZEObak + ZEOmate ... mas h mais, nomeadamente da o MB7 da Brightwell e o Prodibio/Bioptim/Bioclean ... podes ler aqui sobre o assunto ... no precisas de fazer o mtodo zeovit, os produtos que te indiquei acima so essencialmente suspenses de bactrias que necessitas para o "arranque" e manuteno regular do sistema, s isso e a sua fonte de carbono pode ser o Vodka ou ento as fontes que cada marca tem se preferires (v os sites que te coloquei). Eu prefiro gua natural mas as misturas de sal tambm so boas, ser uma questo de decidires o que te convm melhor por razes de acessibilidade e custo.




> E qual a melhor maneira de tirar tudo do meu aqua atual para por no novo sem libertar as toxinas que vai ter o areao e toda a sujidade que a rocha acumula??? porque pelo que sei isso e toxico tanto para os peixes como para os corais.


Deduzo que s vs utilizar a RV e no o areo, por isso ser uma questo de retirar pea a pea, passar por gua que retiras previamente do sistema antigo para remover detritos superficiais e colocas no novo sistema sobre o areo novo. No limpes muito porque o que a RV tem na sua superfcie, ajudar a colonizar o novo sistema. Podes (deves) tambm usar algum do areo do sistema cessante para inocular o novo areo do novo sistema, a menos que o sistema tenha ficado parado e ento tudo o que l vivia j no vive e pode ser prejudicial. A distancia no  fcil de indicar porque muitas vezes vendo (e cheirando)  que podemos ajuizar e agir mais adequadamente. Faz vdeos do sistema cessante e coloca no Youtube e depois copia apenas o cdigo de vdeo e coloca aqui do seguinte modo [yt]cdigo do vdeo a seguir ao simbolo = /yt] (coloca [ antes da /yt]...)... no se pode cheirar  :yb624:  mas pode-se ver e apreciar  :yb665:   :Wink:  e talvez assim ajudar mais... 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Gostos no se discutem  ... a gaveta pode empenar, melhor seria uma tampa basculante ... fica a sugesto ... na Ikea deves arranjar isso em separado, procura um mvel com as dimenses adequadas e s compras a tampa com os respectivos tirantes ou pistes... fica a sugesto. O material que tens serve bem e quanto ao escumador deves comprar um que tenha pelo menos 3 ou melhor 5 vezes a capacidade de depurar o volume do sistema que ser bem necessrio para remover rapidamente ou mais os excedentes ... particularmente se usares uma fonte de carbono para alimentar as bactrias to necessrias para a limpeza biolgica do sistema e estabilidade do mesmo. A doseadora servir para por exemplo doseares a fonte de carbono liquida, mais frequentemente o Vodka.


Nao estou a ver de que tampas estas a falar, mas pensei em gaveta para dar arrumaao a coisas que fazem sempre falta, ate ja comprei umas rodinhas para por na parte de baixo da gaveta para ter mais facilidade na sua manobra.
O escumador por enquanto vou usar aquela replica que l tenho, e depois quando as finanas estiverem melhores compro um (pode sr que o pai natal seja generoso este ano), mas vai ser uma das minhas primeiras aquisioes para o novo sistema. J agora qual me aconselhas? O aqua vai ficar com 220l e a sump ainda nao sei bem, pois nao sei se vou usar a que la tenho ou fazer uma nova.
A doseadora  porque estou a pensar usar o metodo do balling que ainda vou estudar muito bem antes de avanar, mas antes disso ainda tenho outras coisas com prioridade, tal como o skimer e a mp10(que penso que chegue para a litragem do meu sistema, pois acho que a mp40 ja  muita circulaao de agua).




> Nesta fase inicial tens vrios produtos no mercado para colocares suspenses de bactrias, podes por exemplo usar ZEOstart + ZEObak + ZEOmate ... mas h mais, nomeadamente da o MB7 da Brightwell e o Prodibio/Bioptim/Bioclean ... podes ler aqui sobre o assunto ... no precisas de fazer o mtodo zeovit, os produtos que te indiquei acima so essencialmente suspenses de bactrias que necessitas para o "arranque" e manuteno regular do sistema, s isso e a sua fonte de carbono pode ser o Vodka ou ento as fontes que cada marca tem se preferires (v os sites que te coloquei). Eu prefiro gua natural mas as misturas de sal tambm so boas, ser uma questo de decidires o que te convm melhor por razes de acessibilidade e custo.


Em questao da agua estou a pensar ir buscar ao mar, tenho um deposito de 500l e transporte para ele, so tenho  duvidas de onde deva ir buscar a agua.
Em relaao a esses produtos todos eu tenho umas bacterias da ocen qualquer coisa que nao me lembro do nome (s sei que  um frasco roxo) e alimento para as bacterias da MB so nao tenho certeza se  o que mencionas acima ou nao.
Ainda relacionado com a agua tenhos duvidas acerca do ciclo do aquario, quanto tempo deve ficar a agua a maturar se for natural e quanto tempo tem de ficar se for com sal arteficial? Ou seja, qual o metodo mais rapido, nao por ter pressa, mas sim porque de momento tenho o meu aqua atulhado e estou com receio de vir a ter problemas por "falta de espao".




> Deduzo que s vs utilizar a RV e no o areo, por isso ser uma questo de retirar pea a pea, passar por gua que retiras previamente do sistema antigo para remover detritos superficiais e colocas no novo sistema sobre o areo novo. No limpes muito porque o que a RV tem na sua superfcie, ajudar a colonizar o novo sistema. Podes (deves) tambm usar algum do areo do sistema cessante para inocular o novo areo do novo sistema, a menos que o sistema tenha ficado parado e ento tudo o que l vivia j no vive e pode ser prejudicial. A distancia no  fcil de indicar porque muitas vezes vendo (e cheirando)  que podemos ajuizar e agir mais adequadamente. Faz vdeos do sistema cessante e coloca no Youtube e depois copia apenas o cdigo de vdeo e coloca aqui do seguinte modo [yt]cdigo do vdeo a seguir ao simbolo = /yt] (coloca [ antes da /yt]...)... no se pode cheirar  mas pode-se ver e apreciar   e talvez assim ajudar mais... 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Do meu aqua so vou usar a rocha, o areao vou aproveitar o do sistema desmontado agora do Ricardo, at porque o areao que tenho nao da para o novo sistema.
Vou usar uma rocha morta que tenho l tambem para fazer o lay-out, que quero que fique simples e difrente.
Agora tenho outras questoes, qual a altura ideal do areao? E nao sump quantas divisoria devo ter? quero manter tudo simples e sem muita coisa para nao acumular detritos e nao dar muito trabalho a limpar, pois quero ter a sump sempre limpinha.

Se me puderes dar mais umas dicas agradecia.

J agora aproveito para dizer que comecei a ler o teu topico sobre o zanclus e tenho a dar-te os meus parabens. E sem duvida um dos meus peixes favoritos e uma das 2 especies que gostava muito de adequirir, outra seria um Aquiles que amo de paixao =)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Nao estou a ver de que tampas estas a falar, mas pensei em gaveta para dar arrumao a coisas que fazem sempre falta, ate ja comprei umas rodinhas para por na parte de baixo da gaveta para ter mais facilidade na sua manobra.


Isto  que  uma porta basculante ... neste caso abre de baixo para cima mas tambm h ao contrrio, de cima para baixo





> O escumador por enquanto vou usar aquela replica que l tenho, e depois quando as finanas estiverem melhores compro um (pode sr que o pai natal seja generoso este ano), mas vai ser uma das minhas primeiras aquisies para o novo sistema. J agora qual me aconselhas? O aqua vai ficar com 220l e a sump ainda nao sei bem, pois nao sei se vou usar a que la tenho ou fazer uma nova.


No necessitas de gastar muito dinheiro, podes comprar _MotaEscuma Imperador das Bolhas_ Custom Reef no Fragrio do norte ... eu comprei um e tem o mesmo desempenho de um modelo Deltec que custa 1200 euros, mas este custa 350 ou 400 euros.




Aqui tens mais escumadores Custom Reef Extreme

ou podes comprar na Sohal os Bubble Magus - Chegada de Escumadores Bubble-Magus e Bubble-King

No necessitas de comprar marcas mas sim escumadores que desempenhem bem o trabalho.




> A doseadora  porque estou a pensar usar o metodo do balling que ainda vou estudar muito bem antes de avanar, mas antes disso ainda tenho outras coisas com prioridade, tal como o skimer e a mp10(que penso que chegue para a litragem do meu sistema, pois acho que a mp40 ja  muita circulaao de agua).


Relativamente ao mtodo Balling, no inicio no ser necessrio, mas  uma boa ideia a bomba doseadora que podes colocar e pr em marcha quando sentires que o sistema est estvel e comea a "pedir" doseamento. A MP10 ser suficiente, a menos que queiras ter uma replica de Tzunami no sistema e a bicharada a sair pela janela fora ... podes optar por bombas sunsun que so mais baratas e movimentam bem a gua e assim por pouco dinheiro avalias as necessidades de movimento de gua que necessitas realmente e mais tarde podes sempre investir numa bomba mais cara com mais possibilidades. Presentemente uso bombas sunsun, uma de 3000l e outra de 5000l acopladas a um alternador ou comutador intermitente da boyu, e assim funcionam alternadamente de x em x minutos.  




> Em questo da agua estou a pensar ir buscar ao mar, tenho um deposito de 500l e transporte para ele, s tenho  duvidas de onde deva ir buscar a agua.
> Em relao a esses produtos todos eu tenho umas bactrias da ocean qualquer coisa que no me lembro do nome (s sei que  um frasco roxo) e alimento para as bactrias da MB s no tenho certeza se  o que mencionas acima ou no.


Deve servir, mas coloca aqui os nomes e se possvel imagens que logo se avalia com mais certezas.




> Ainda relacionado com a agua tenho duvidas acerca do ciclo do aqurio, quanto tempo deve ficar a agua a maturar se for natural e quanto tempo tem de ficar se for com sal artificial? Ou seja, qual o mtodo mais rpido, no por ter pressa, mas sim porque de momento tenho o meu aqua atulhado e estou com receio de vir a ter problemas por "falta de espao".


O tempo para uma e outra no ser muito diferente, tudo ir depender mais do modo como efectuas o ciclo... nada de pressas. Sugiro que depois de colocares a RV, a umas 48 a 72 horas depois comeas a colocar corais, os moles primeiro (Zoanthus, Actinodiscos, etc...) e vais adicionando as culturas de bactrias, e todos os dias, ou de dois em dois dias vais colocando mais um coral ou dois, e assim sucessivamente, e vais medindo os nveis de amnia, nitritos ... e a uns 15 a 20 dias depois ou menos se vires que o sistema est a responder bem, vais colocando um peixe de cada vez, por exemplo e vais acompanhando a coisa...e dando noticias aqui.




> Do meu aqua s vou usar a rocha, o areo vou aproveitar o do sistema desmontado agora do Ricardo, at porque o areao que tenho no da para o novo sistema.
> Vou usar uma rocha morta que tenho l tambm para fazer o lay-out, que quero que fique simples e diferente.
> Agora tenho outras questes, qual a altura ideal do areo? E no sump quantas divisria devo ter? quero manter tudo simples e sem muita coisa para no acumular detritos e no dar muito trabalho a limpar, pois quero ter a sump sempre limpinha.


Uma vez que vais usar areo j amadurecido, se bem percebi, o ciclo ser mais rpido, mas tens de vigiar para no haver picos de amnia, etc... at porque ao usares RM isso vai ter impacto no ciclo at as coisas se equilibrarem.




> Se me puderes dar mais umas dicas agradecia.
> 
> J agora aproveito para dizer que comecei a ler o teu tpico sobre o zanclus e tenho a dar-te os meus parabns. E sem duvida um dos meus peixes favoritos e uma das 2 espcies que gostava muito de adquirir, outra seria um Aquiles que amo de paixo =)


Ambos esses peixes no so de todo para esta fase!!!, so delicados, sensveis, difceis, por agora sonha apenas e vai aprendendo, e um dia poders ento concretizar ... talvez. Tanto um como o outro crescem bastante, o Zanclus come muito e cresce muito rapidamente. Ambos exigem sistemas amplos e so bastante exigentes, muito mesmo... mas nunca desistas do teu sonho ... entendes?! ... l chegar o dia, no tenhas pressa  :Wink: 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ana Claudia

Pedro em relao a gaveta agradeo a dica, mas vai ficar mesmo por ser gaveta, at porque ja esta quase feita, se um dia empenar tiro e fao isso que estas a falar, mais uma vz obg.




> No necessitas de gastar muito dinheiro, podes comprar _MotaEscuma Imperador das Bolhas_ Custom Reef no Fragrio do norte ... eu comprei um e tem o mesmo desempenho de um modelo Deltec que custa 1200 euros, mas este custa 350 ou 400 euros.
> ou podes comprar na Sohal os Bubble Magus - Chegada de Escumadores Bubble-Magus e Bubble-King
> 
> No necessitas de comprar marcas mas sim escumadores que desempenhem bem o trabalho.


Em relao ao escumador quando comprar quero comprar logo um que de para um dia mais tarde se eu pensar num sistema maior me chegue. Entendes? mas at la vou ter tempo para pesquisar e tambem ver que potencia de escumador vai necessitar o meu sistema.





> Relativamente ao mtodo Balling, no inicio no ser necessrio, mas  uma boa ideia a bomba doseadora que podes colocar e pr em marcha quando sentires que o sistema est estvel e comea a "pedir" doseamento. A MP10 ser suficiente, a menos que queiras ter uma replica de Tzunami no sistema e a bicharada a sair pela janela fora ... podes optar por bombas sunsun que so mais baratas e movimentam bem a gua e assim por pouco dinheiro avalias as necessidades de movimento de gua que necessitas realmente e mais tarde podes sempre investir numa bomba mais cara com mais possibilidades. Presentemente uso bombas sunsun, uma de 3000l e outra de 5000l acopladas a um alternador ou comutador intermitente da boyu, e assim funcionam alternadamente de x em x minutos.


A bomba doseadora sera apenas comprada quando tiver o resto do equipamento que pretendo (o skimer e a mp10) mas sim a ideia base  essa, agora de momento ainda nao tenho muitos corais, e os que tenho  tudo moles e LPS, que para ser franca  o que mais gosto, duros gosto de poucos. Tenho uma tridacna, euphilias, catalaphilia, zoanthus, actinodiscos, sinularias e essas coisas simples.
A bomba de circulao que tenho  uma sunsun, so nao te sei  dizer qual a sua litragem, sei apenas que dentro do mu sistema parace o tal tsunami que falaste, so que sem os peixes a saltar pela janela!lol Mas amanha j te digo,  que se tenho net no trabalho! E trago tambem o nome dos produtos que l tenho que te falei. 




> O tempo para uma e outra no ser muito diferente, tudo ir depender mais do modo como efectuas o ciclo... nada de pressas. Sugiro que depois de colocares a RV, a umas 48 a 72 horas depois comeas a colocar corais, os moles primeiro (Zoanthus, Actinodiscos, etc...) e vais adicionando as culturas de bactrias, e todos os dias, ou de dois em dois dias vais colocando mais um coral ou dois, e assim sucessivamente, e vais medindo os nveis de amnia, nitritos ... e a uns 15 a 20 dias depois ou menos se vires que o sistema est a responder bem, vais colocando um peixe de cada vez, por exemplo e vais acompanhando a coisa...e dando noticias aqui.


Pedro o meu problemas  mesmo o da rocha... como e que vou tirar a rocha viva que tenho no meu aqua minusculo sem tirar os corais e sem libertar todas as porcarias? tenho que deixar o sistema amadurecer e depois quando meter tenho que por tudo (rv e corais) em poucos dias, porque ja tive uma ma experiencia de mexer no meu lay-out para caber la mais coisas e morreu-me 2 peixes e uns corais, penso que devido oa tal "lixo" que a rv tem por cima.





> Uma vez que vais usar areo j amadurecido, se bem percebi, o ciclo ser mais rpido, mas tens de vigiar para no haver picos de amnia, etc... at porque ao usares RM isso vai ter impacto no ciclo at as coisas se equilibrarem.


O areao estava a pensar lava-lo, porque esta sem agua a uns 2 dias, e eu so vou montar o aqua no fim de semana. E como controlo isso? Que impacto tem a RM? So vou usar porque a que tenho nao deve chegar para fazer o lay-out.





> Ambos esses peixes no so de todo para esta fase!!!, so delicados, sensveis, difceis, por agora sonha apenas e vai aprendendo, e um dia poders ento concretizar ... talvez. Tanto um como o outro crescem bastante, o Zanclus come muito e cresce muito rapidamente. Ambos exigem sistemas amplos e so bastante exigentes, muito mesmo... mas nunca desistas do teu sonho ... entendes?! ... l chegar o dia, no tenhas pressa 
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Claro que por enquanto nao vao passar de sonhos, mas espero um dia poder vir a ter um ou ate os 2.
Mas  claro que por enquanto nao vou ter nenhum, vou estudando e vendo as vossas experiencias e um dia mais tarde com um sistema maior...quem sabe??? =)
Sonhar  que d continuidade a vida, sem sonhos nao temos ambies e sem ambies nada somos e de nada passaremos.

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

> No necessitas de gastar muito dinheiro, podes comprar _MotaEscuma Imperador das Bolhas_ Custom Reef no Fragrio do norte ... eu comprei um e tem o mesmo desempenho de um modelo Deltec que custa 1200 euros, mas este custa 350 ou 400 euros.
> 
> ou podes comprar na Sohal os Bubble Magus
> Pedro Nuno


Desculpa Ana pela utilizao abusiva do teu tpico.

Caro Pedro Nuno,

No sei se sabes mas Castanheira de Pera  uma localidade perto de Vila Franca de Xira, pelo que embora subscreva os modelos de escumadores por ti sugeridos, apenas deixaria igualmente e como hiptese a considerar pela Ana, o ATI power cone 250.

Como lojista da zona centro considero que no foste isento, at pelo papl de moderador que tens neste espao, ao citares duas lojas da zona norte, morando a Ana na zona centro.

Considero as tuas intervenes neste espao, de leitura obrigatria e felicito-te desde j pelo enorme contributo que sempre deste e tenho a certeza de que sempre dars a todos os amantes deste hobbie com todos os artigos e intervenes que sempre fazes. Contudo no posso deixar de te fazer este reparo, que penso ser comum a todos os lojistas no citados por ti neste artigo.

Cumprimentos,


Rui Dias

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Desculpa Ana pela utilizao abusiva do teu tpico.
> 
> Caro Pedro Nuno,
> 
> No sei se sabes mas Castanheira de Pera  uma localidade perto de Vila Franca de Xira, pelo que embora subscreva os modelos de escumadores por ti sugeridos, apenas deixaria igualmente e como hiptese a considerar pela Ana, o ATI power cone 250.


Ola rui, por mim nao ha problema, desde que ninguem se chateie.
S uma Correo, eu sou de Castanheira do Ribatejo que essa sim fica perto de Vila Franca de Xira terra onde sempre vivi, s ha 2 anos  que estou aqui nesta zona, mas bem pertinho da terra que me viu crescer.
Mas j agora no sei se viste as dimensoes e caracteristicas do aqua que vou montar, mas esses escumadores sao indacados para? Eu nao precebo muito disso, e quando comprar queria comprar logo um que desse para se um dia quiser montar um sistema maior, para nao ter de comprar 2 vezes.





> Considero as tuas intervenes neste espao, de leitura obrigatria e felicito-te desde j pelo enorme contributo que sempre deste e tenho a certeza de que sempre dars a todos os amantes deste hobbie com todos os artigos e intervenes que sempre fazes. Contudo no posso deixar de te fazer este reparo, que penso ser comum a todos os lojistas no citados por ti neste artigo.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> 
> Rui Dias


Rui no querendo disfazer ou ofender alguem, mas ademiro muito o Pedro, nao sei se as leituras para ele sao obrigatoria ou nao, mas o que sei e que tanto no meu 1 topico a pedir ajuda como neste 2 topico novamente a pedir ajudas e opinioes/criticas o Pedro foi dos poucos se nao o unico que se disponibilizou ou tentou pelo menos ajudar. Por isso errar  humano, e se todos respondessem as pedidos de ajuda todos poderiam puxar a brasa a sua propria sardinha. 
Isto  apenas a opiniao de uma novata que apenas aqui esta a partilhar connvosco a alegria e felicidade do seu novo projeto.

----------


## Ana Claudia

Boa tarde pessoal 

Nao tenho tido tempo para actualizar este topico, mas assim que possivel meto fotos do resto da montagem (trabalhosa) do movel/ estrutura e do aquario que chega no fim desta semana ( finalmente) e espero encher e por o lay-out neste fim de semana, mas com isto surgiram-me umas duvidas...

Como pretendo montar o lay out com rocha que ja foi viva, mas de momento esta fora de agua ha mais de 1 mes e so depois ir pondo aos poucos as rochas com corais que tenho no meu actual, gostava de saber se seria melhor limpar bem a rocha com acido muriatico e so depois por no sistema ou se posso por assim mesmo sem o risco de me trazer pragas de algas e de aptasias... 

Outra  se seria melhor colar a rocha com silicone ao fundo do aqua para nao correr riscis de cair ou de ciar na tentaao de lhe estar sempre a mecher ou se colo so as rochas entre si e deixo assim mesmo...

Outra duvida que tenho  que inicialmente tinha pensado ir buscar agua ao mar para comear o sistema, mas devido as chuvadas nos utimois dias e das prespectivas para os demais proximos gostaria de saber se meto toda nova ou se aproveito alguma do meu actual ja maturada e meto alguma...

Outra duvida  qual a altura de areia de devo deixar ja que na sump quero ter tudo sempre limpinho, e para a desnitrificaao nao vou ter nada na sump a nao ser talvez siporax...

Desculpem as minhas duvidas todas, mas como sou novata nao quero cometer os mesmos erros que cometi no primeiro e quero fazer tudo com pes e cabea.

Desde ja o meu obrigada a qualquer resposta.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Esta rocha fora de gua 1 ms  rocha morta... e deve estar cheia de material orgnico. Devias lavar muito bem esta rochas, deixar em gua com bomba de circulao alguns dias e mesmo assim vais ter um pico grande de nitratos.

As minhas rochas esto em cima de tubos de pvc com cerca de 5 cm. Eu no colei a rocha ao aqurio, mas elas esto coladas umas nas outras com cola epoxy. Tem a desvantagem de no poder mexer no layout.

A areia na sump... achas mesmo uma boa ideia. No vai acumular detritos, como vais limpar esta areia?

O siporax  para mim uma boa ideia, eu tenho 2 litros dentro de sacos de rede.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde pessoal 
> 
> Nao tenho tido tempo para actualizar este topico, mas assim que possivel meto fotos do resto da montagem (trabalhosa) do movel/ estrutura e do aquario que chega no fim desta semana ( finalmente) e espero encher e por o lay-out neste fim de semana, mas com isto surgiram-me umas duvidas...
> 
> Como pretendo montar o lay out com rocha que ja foi viva, mas de momento esta fora de agua ha mais de 1 mes e so depois ir pondo aos poucos as rochas com corais que tenho no meu actual, gostava de saber se seria melhor limpar bem a rocha com acido muriatico e so depois por no sistema ou se posso por assim mesmo sem o risco de me trazer pragas de algas e de aptasias...


 :Ol: l Ana
Deves de facto limpar a rocha porque se no fizeres, tudo o que l ficou agarrado vai decompor-se por aco gua, bactrias, ciclo biolgico, vai acrescentar uma carga muito maior de residuos e nutrientes ao sistema que vai entre outros prologar por muito mais tempo a realizao do ciclo biolgico e estabilizao do sistema.
Poders talvez ferver a rocha e assim evitar o uso do cido que alm de poder acrescentar qumicos indesejveis que podem ficar retidos no interior da rocha e virem a ser lixiviados para o sistema com consequncias negativas, tambm evitas de atacar a superficie da rocha que seguramente ser atacada pelo cido. 




> Outra  se seria melhor colar a rocha com silicone ao fundo do aqua para nao correr riscis de cair ou de ciar na tentaao de lhe estar sempre a mecher ou se colo so as rochas entre si e deixo assim mesmo...


Colar a rocha ao fundo do aqurio ser sem dvida mais seguro, mas se eventualmente no gostares do resultado mais tarde ou mesmo logo depois, ou por alguma razo tiveres de mudar a disposio,  muito mais complicado e pode ser nada bom, por isso colar a rocha entre si e trav-la bem com areia ser mais adequado para te dar alguma flexibilidade de aco.




> Outra duvida que tenho  que inicialmente tinha pensado ir buscar agua ao mar para comear o sistema, mas devido as chuvadas nos utimois dias e das prespectivas para os demais proximos gostaria de saber se meto toda nova ou se aproveito alguma do meu actual ja maturada e meto alguma...


Seria melhor de facto ir recolher gua natural, mas atendendo s condies atmosfricas, ser melhor usar uma mistura sinttica dado que a enxurrada arrastou muitos detritos, lamas, etc... nada recomendveis para o mar e leva algum tempo ao mar a depurar isso tudo. No uses gua amadurecida porque mais no irs fazer do que colocar carga orgnica dissolvida indesejvel no sistema e j basta o que vai ter de carga ao efectuar o ciclo biolgico com rocha morta. Recomendo que uses suspenses de bactrias como por exemplo Zeoback, Zeomate, ou da brigthwell ou outra marca para ajudares o sistema a efectuar o ciclo biolgico e mais tarde apenas as usars para manuteno semanal tipo 2 vezes por semana ou coisa parecida em funo das solicitaes geradas pela carga orgnica.




> Outra duvida  qual a altura de areia de devo deixar ja que na sump quero ter tudo sempre limpinho, e para a desnitrificaao nao vou ter nada na sump a nao ser talvez siporax...


A sump  justamente para sujar, alias sump que eu habitualmente designo por caixa depuradora, significa fossa sanitria mas colocar l a areia  mais como transformar aquilo em atoleiro. Se quiseres fazer um leito de areia profunda poderias fazer isso reservando uma parte da caixa depuradora para esse efeito, mas no recomendo porque frequntemente os leitos de areia profunda viram atoleiros com todos os problemas que da surgem. Quanto ao siporax e particularmente atendendo  pouca experincia que tens, no recomendo. Em vez disso usa antes bioplellets que so mais fceis de usar, manter e produzem um bom efeito biolgico.




> Desculpem as minhas duvidas todas, mas como sou novata nao quero cometer os mesmos erros que cometi no primeiro e quero fazer tudo com pes e cabea.
> 
> Desde ja o meu obrigada a qualquer resposta.


Fazes bem em perguntar e no usar o Reefforum como call center como acontece frequentemente com utilizadores que nem se preocupam em informar-se previamente e depois compram tudo e mais alguma coisa, e a coisa corre mal...

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Claudia

> l Ana
> Deves de facto limpar a rocha porque se no fizeres, tudo o que l ficou agarrado vai decompor-se por aco gua, bactrias, ciclo biolgico, vai acrescentar uma carga muito maior de residuos e nutrientes ao sistema que vai entre outros prologar por muito mais tempo a realizao do ciclo biolgico e estabilizao do sistema.
> Poders talvez ferver a rocha e assim evitar o uso do cido que alm de poder acrescentar qumicos indesejveis que podem ficar retidos no interior da rocha e virem a ser lixiviados para o sistema com consequncias negativas, tambm evitas de atacar a superficie da rocha que seguramente ser atacada pelo cido.


Mas fervo a rocha so com agua??? dentro de uma penela ate ferver ou tem de ferver algum tempo? 





> :
> Seria melhor de facto ir recolher gua natural, mas atendendo s condies atmosfricas, ser melhor usar uma mistura sinttica dado que a enxurrada arrastou muitos detritos, lamas, etc... nada recomendveis para o mar e leva algum tempo ao mar a depurar isso tudo. No uses gua amadurecida porque mais no irs fazer do que colocar carga orgnica dissolvida indesejvel no sistema e j basta o que vai ter de carga ao efectuar o ciclo biolgico com rocha morta. Recomendo que uses suspenses de bactrias como por exemplo Zeoback, Zeomate, ou da brigthwell ou outra marca para ajudares o sistema a efectuar o ciclo biolgico e mais tarde apenas as usars para manuteno semanal tipo 2 vezes por semana ou coisa parecida em funo das solicitaes geradas pela carga orgnica.


Entao vou fazer tudo com agua nova e depois intruduzo as bacteria da oceanlife que la tenho e o alimento para as mesmas da mb...  Seria assim a melhor maneira???





> :
> A sump  justamente para sujar, alias sump que eu habitualmente designo por caixa depuradora, significa fossa sanitria mas colocar l a areia  mais como transformar aquilo em atoleiro. Se quiseres fazer um leito de areia profunda poderias fazer isso reservando uma parte da caixa depuradora para esse efeito, mas no recomendo porque frequntemente os leitos de areia profunda viram atoleiros com todos os problemas que da surgem. Quanto ao siporax e particularmente atendendo  pouca experincia que tens, no recomendo. Em vez disso usa antes bioplellets que so mais fceis de usar, manter e produzem um bom efeito biolgico.


Pedro penso que nao me soube explicar, eu nao quero areia nenhuma na sump, na sump apenas leva o saco, o escumador, a boia de nivel, o carvao, as biopallets e a bomba de retorno. Nada mais disso, e pretendo mantela limpinha.
A minha duvida  que altura de areao o aquario deve ter por nao ter mais nenhum suporte para as bacterias e ja que a maior parte da rocha vai ser morta com exepao da que esta no sistema actual ja com corais...

Mais uma vez obrigada =)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Mas fervo a rocha so com agua??? dentro de uma penela ate ferver ou tem de ferver algum tempo?


Deixa ferver s com gua algum tempo e deitas fora a gua em seguida e deixas secar a rocha ao ar e em seguida colocas no sistema. 




> Entao vou fazer tudo com agua nova e depois intruduzo as bacteria da oceanlife que la tenho e o alimento para as mesmas da mb...  Seria assim a melhor maneira???


Sim essa  a forma de efectuar o arranque. Podes usar etanol a 40% ou mesmo 37% para alimentar as bactrias. O Etanol a 40% ou 37%  o Vodka. As biopellets so fonte slida de carbono, at lhe chamam vodka solida  :Smile:  ... podes tambm colocar bactrias nas biopellets para ajudar no arranque e acelerar um pouco mais o processo.





> Pedro penso que nao me soube explicar, eu nao quero areia nenhuma na sump, na sump apenas leva o saco, o escumador, a boia de nivel, o carvao, as biopallets e a bomba de retorno. Nada mais disso, e pretendo mantela limpinha.
> A minha duvida  que altura de areao o aquario deve ter por nao ter mais nenhum suporte para as bacterias e ja que a maior parte da rocha vai ser morta com exepao da que esta no sistema actual ja com corais...
> 
> Mais uma vez obrigada =)


Tu vais ter suporte para bactrias na rocha, nas biopellets, claro que o areo vai ampliar tudo e  bom ter. Coloca a uns 3cm de altura que  suficiente.

No tens de qu  :Wink: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Claudia

Obrigada Pedro.

Nesta fase estou ansiosa com tudo e com duvidas em tudo um pouco.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

ol ana
estive a ver a tua monatgem e tens tudo para dar certo

eu metia apenas agua natural se tiveres opurtunidade de a ir buscar,esquece isso de bacterias e tretas mais

apenas precisas de agua e paciencia, a rocha apenas esfregava com uma escova de dura e agua do mar e metia no aquario sem problema nenhum

areia como disse o Pedro e bem, uns 3 cm so mais que suficientes

agora precisamos  de ver fotos com isso j montado :Pracima:

----------


## Ana Claudia

> boas
> 
> ol ana
> estive a ver a tua monatgem e tens tudo para dar certo
> 
> eu metia apenas agua natural se tiveres opurtunidade de a ir buscar,esquece isso de bacterias e tretas mais
> 
> apenas precisas de agua e paciencia, a rocha apenas esfregava com uma escova de dura e agua do mar e metia no aquario sem problema nenhum
> 
> ...



Ola Carlos 

Desde j o meu obrigada por dares aqui a tua opiniao sobre o meu futuro sistema.

Fui hoje buscar o aquario e fiquei muito contente com o servio prestado.

Eu gostava imenso de ir buscar agua ao mar e ate tenho trasnporte para tal e um deposito de 500l que dava e chegava para o efeito, e tenho tambem uma bomba para ir buscar agua ao mar, mas devido as chuvas estou com receio que a agua nao esteja boa. Era para ter ido recolher agua ontem de manha visto que nao chovia ha 2 dias mas depois choveu que se fartou nesta zona e descartei a ideia.

E o areao lavo com agua corrente ou convem tambem ter alguma limpeza expecifica? visto que  areao que estava num sistema que foi desmontado ha 1 mes.

Obrigada

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Ol,

Quanto ao areo eu no arriscava e preferia comprar areia nova, normalmente a areia usada vem toda suja e cheia de fosfato.
Mesmo assim, a nova, convm ser bem lavada com agua corrente.
Se quiseres ser mais exigente  deixa-la em agua de osmose durante uns dias e ir trocando a agua.

----------


## Ana Claudia

Ola Hugo.

Agradeo a disponibilizaao para ajudar.

Eu tambem gostava muito de poder comprar areao novo, mas as finanas nao estao muito desafogadas, e como tenho aquel... vou passalo por uma peneira para tirar os graos maiores e ficar so com os mais pequenos e lavar bem lavadinho, talvez ferver bem para tirar todos as sujidades.

Penso que seja a melhor maneira de poder aproveitar o que tenho e de nao gastar muito !!! lol
Aqui  sempre os homens a dizer que as "marias" dizem e acontecem e ralham... l em casa  difrente, sou eu que quero e o meu namorado e ralhar!!! lol
obrigada

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola Hugo.
> 
> Agradeo a disponibilizaao para ajudar.
> 
> Eu tambem gostava muito de poder comprar areao novo, mas as finanas nao estao muito desafogadas, e como tenho aquel... vou passalo por uma peneira para tirar os graos maiores e ficar so com os mais pequenos e lavar bem lavadinho, talvez ferver bem para tirar todos as sujidades.
> 
> Penso que seja a melhor maneira de poder aproveitar o que tenho e de nao gastar muito €!!! lol
> Aqui  sempre os homens a dizer que as "marias" dizem e acontecem e ralham... l em casa  difrente, sou eu que quero e o meu namorado e ralhar!!! lol
> obrigada


 :Ol: l Ana
A razo do uso das bactrias alm de te permitir fazer o arranque mais rpido tem um objectivo ainda mais importante que  o de "limpar" o que quer que o areo e mesmo a rocha possa ter absorvido em termos de nitratos e fosfatos dado que mesmo fervendo ainda fica ou podem ficar coisas indesejveis. As biopellets ficam confinadas no reactor e desse modo podem no efectuar a limpeza/depurao necessria ao que o areo possa ter absorvido. Eu tive de fazer isso no meu sistema para no ter de substituir o areo e assim perder anos de micro-fauna e fauna que l vive (e  cada bicho que la anda ... lol  :Big Grin: ) e sobretudo evitar um arranque de inicio que seria muito mais longo e prejudicial como de resto  sabido por quem j mexeu no areo sem o "limpar" previamente com bactrias e acabou a perder tudo em poucas horas.

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> Eu tambem gostava muito de poder comprar areao novo, mas as finanças nao estao muito desafogadas, e como tenho aquel... vou passalo por uma peneira para tirar os graos maiores e ficar so com os mais pequenos e lavar bem lavadinho, talvez ferver bem para tirar todos as sujidades.


É sempre uma hipótese, mas se não estou em erro um saco de 4 kilos da areia da TMC custa a volta de 6€ e para um aquario dessas dimensões dois sacos chegam.
Se levares em conta o preço que fica um aqua isso é quase insignificante. 




> Penso que seja a melhor maneira de poder aproveitar o que tenho e de nao gastar muito €!!! lol
> Aqui é sempre os homens a dizer que as "marias" dizem e acontecem e ralham... lá em casa é difrente, sou eu que quero e o meu namorado e ralhar!!! lol
> obrigada


 :yb624:  És a excepção que confirma a regra. :yb624: 
Deixa lá, a minha Maria também não foge à regra.

----------


## Ana Claudia

> lá Ana
> A razão do uso das bactérias além de te permitir fazer o arranque mais rápido tem um objectivo ainda mais importante que é o de "limpar" o que quer que o areão e mesmo a rocha possa ter absorvido em termos de nitratos e fosfatos dado que mesmo fervendo ainda fica ou podem ficar coisas indesejáveis. As biopellets ficam confinadas no reactor e desse modo podem não efectuar a limpeza/depuração necessária ao que o areão possa ter absorvido. Eu tive de fazer isso no meu sistema para não ter de substituir o areão e assim perder anos de micro-fauna e fauna que lá vive (e é cada bicho que la anda ... lol ) e sobretudo evitar um arranque de inicio que seria muito mais longo e prejudicial como de resto é sabido por quem já mexeu no areão sem o "limpar" previamente com bactérias e acabou a perder tudo em poucas horas.
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Pedro desculpa mas nao entendi... tenho que limpar o areao com bacterias??? Nao basta ferver e por no aquario com as biopellets  na sump a trabalhar e bacterias adicionadas no proprio aquario todos os dias a noite???

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Se ferveres a areia matas tudo o que lá vive e há vida muito útil nesta areia, que leva muito tempo a recuperar.

O que penso que o pedro está a dizer é usares a areia que tens e mas reforçares o seu poder de purificação com a adição de bactérias vivas. Faz só uma lavagem mecânica com água do próprio aquário...

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Se ferveres a areia matas tudo o que lá vive e há vida muito útil nesta areia, que leva muito tempo a recuperar.
> 
> O que penso que o pedro está a dizer é usares a areia que tens e mas reforçares o seu poder de purificação com a adição de bactérias vivas. Faz só uma lavagem mecânica com água do próprio aquário...


Ola Filipe

Mas eu ja nao tenho o aquario onde estava esta areia, e a areia esta fora do aquario da mais de um mes e na rua por causa do cheiro, nao tem apanhado chuva mas tem apanhado po.
O que posso fazer é aproveitar agua de uma tpa do meu actual aquario e lavar a areia.

Bacterias vivas e que nao tenho nem sei o que sera, vi umas uma vez na bubbles mas é um frsco minusculo e so tem duraçao de umas semanas depois morrem as bacterias...

Obrigada pela ajuda.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Fora de água 1 mês então está tudo morto e podes lavar com água da torneira.

Eu não fervia a areia, lavava bem e metia no aquário.

Bactérias vivas existem de várias marcas e há quem defenda que devemos variar para não criar monoculturas no aquário.
http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...oducts_id=1611

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

ola Ana 
na minha opinião lavaria a areia com agua corrente e punha-a dentro do aquário
em relação a rocha deverias de fazer a mesma coisa porque nao te podes esquecer que a rocha é a "esponja" do aquário (todos os problemas que passarão pelo aquário foram absorvidos pela rocha) 
em relação as bactérias eu no meu caso adicionei durante nove dias recomendado pelo fabricante e esta a bombar
se tens o outro aquario em funcionamento podes sempre aproveitar 80%da agua para maturares este novo 

boa sorte

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá,
> 
> Quanto ao areão eu não arriscava e preferia comprar areia nova, normalmente a areia usada vem toda suja e cheia de fosfato.
> Mesmo assim, a nova, convém ser bem lavada com agua corrente.
> Se quiseres ser mais exigente é deixa-la em agua de osmose durante uns dias e ir trocando a agua.


Olá Ana,

Penso que com tantas opiniões diferentes deves estar neste momento cada vez mais indecisa sobre a forma de iniciares o aquário; a minha intenção não é de forma nenhuma aumentar ainda mais a confusão, mas se possivel ajudar-te a decidir o que fazer com a areia do teu aquário.
Com a areia, tal como com a rocha viva, se decidires agora bem, vais ver resultados (bons) no futuro.

Na fase de montagem dum aquário não se deve poupar em factores básicos (areia e rocha viva); dou completa razão ao Hugo quando refere que com alguns poucos euros compras areia nova para o teu aquário.
A areia já anteriormente usada em aquários, é uma bomba de nutrientes precipitados (nitratos, fosfatos, etc.), que na maioria das situações não se conseguem remover com lavagens, ou fervuras.
O mesmo se passa com a rocha "maturada"; um aquário novo deve ter a maioria da rocha nova e talvez uma pequena parte vinda de um outro aquário (mas mesmo esta, apenas por motivos de poupança de alguns euros); a razão para isto é exactamente a mesma que para a areia (normalmente está cheia de lixo difícil de remover).

Quando refiro "rocha nova", refiro-me a rocha dentro da caixa e vinda do importador, já que nalguns casos a "rocha viva" vendida em algumas lojas, não é nova e provém de aquários de clientes (é rocha velha).

Acho até que os principais animadores dos Fóruns, deveriam promover discussão à volta da "Venda de Areia Viva" e "Venda de Rocha Maturada/Velha", tão em voga em alguns fóruns.


Segue o conselho do Hugo e faz um esforço para usares areia nova, pois vais ver que vai valer a pena.

Apenas mais uma dica: depois de lavares muito bem a areia, de preferência em água de osmose, mas se não for possível, em água potável, antes de a colocar no aquário deixa-a de molho em água salgada (3 volumes de água salgada, para um volume de areia), durante pelo menos 24 horas, para que quando a introduzires no aqúário não te faça baixar o cálcio e a alcalinidade da água [Julien Sprung - The Reef Aquarium Vol. 3, pag.76].

Ana, espero ter ajudado e não ter contribuído para a confusão; nesta fase não há que poupar, mais vale adiar...

Abraço

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Uma sugestão para não teres um surto de algas. Sem luz não há algas.

Deixa o aquário às escuras e aos poucos vai aumentando o fotoperiodo. (Eu ainda estou a aumentar meia hora por semana).

Quando os nitratos estiverem mais aceitáveis compra um equipa de limpeza.

----------


## Ana Claudia

> ola Ana 
> na minha opinião lavaria a areia com agua corrente e punha-a dentro do aquário
> em relação a rocha deverias de fazer a mesma coisa porque nao te podes esquecer que a rocha é a "esponja" do aquário (todos os problemas que passarão pelo aquário foram absorvidos pela rocha) 
> em relação as bactérias eu no meu caso adicionei durante nove dias recomendado pelo fabricante e esta a bombar
> se tens o outro aquario em funcionamento podes sempre aproveitar 80%da agua para maturares este novo 
> 
> boa sorte



Boas Rui

Obrigada por mais esta ajuda =)

Tanto a rocha como a areia era do antigo aqua do Ricardo, mas estao fora de agua ha 1 mes... e tenho um certo receio de se nao limpar BEM e tirar tudo o que tem que venha a ter prob com algas indesejadas e aptasia (que tinha bastantes). Por isso o meu receio. 

Que bacterias sao essas que usaste? Passado quanto tempo tinhas os vivos no aqua? ou por outras palavras quanto tempo levou a maturaçao??? 
Eu se fizer uma tpa no meu aqua de 80% acho que os meus corais nao vao achar muita piada... e so tenho certa de 70l de agua ao todo no meu actual, isso implicaria uma tpa de uns 50l e como so tenho mais moles penso que agua tao limpa nao era bom, da ultima vez que tive agua muito limpa eles ressentiram-se e tive muitas perdas... erros de maçarica!!! lol

Sabes lá a aventura que foi a viagem da hoje... cheguei a um ponto que tive de dar uns encontroes ao aquario para ele se cegar para o seu lugar porque ja o tinha quase todo ao meu colo... nem a 2 podia por... Uma aventura!!! LOL
JOkas

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro desculpa mas nao entendi... tenho que limpar o areao com bacterias??? Nao basta ferver e por no aquario com as biopellets  na sump a trabalhar e bacterias adicionadas no proprio aquario todos os dias a noite???


 :Olá: lá Ana
Vamos por ordem nisto... Atendendo a que não queres gastar dinheiro em areia nova e queres usar a que tens, que ficou fora de água muito tempo, está poeirenta e seguramente cheia de nitratos e fosfatos que absorveu antes e depois de ter morrido tudo o que lá vivia, ferves a areia para retirar boa parte do lixo e carga orgânica, e em seguida depois de a passare por água doce e colocares em água salgada durante algumas hora, colocas areia no aquário, colocas a rocha, enches e pões a funcionar bombas etc... e em seguida podes usar suspensões de bactérias que podes compar em várias lojas daqui do fórum. Essas bactérias duram pelo menos seis meses no frasco depois de este ser aberto e desde que colocado no frigorifico. Essas bactérias em suspensão vão por um lado acelerar o ciclo biológico, e também "limpar" o que quer que o areão e a rocha tenham absorvido por migração de nitratos e fosfatos entre outros e desse modo ajudam a evitar ou atenuar problemas de carga orgânica/poluição do sistema. Essas bactérias posteriormente e tendo os parâmetros de nitratos e fosfatos dentro de limites bons, poderão ser adicionadas periodicamente apenas para manutenção de uma população equilibrada de bactérias e consequente ciclo biologico estável e parâmetros de nitratos e fosfatos controlados e dentro de limites. Essas mesmas bactérias irão ajudar o reactor de biopellets a arrancar mais rápido e depois este fará o seu trabalho de manter nitratos e fosfatos controlados. Essas bactérias são disponibilizadas por várias marcas e mesmo que decidas usar areia nova, ou seja, gastar dinheiro e comprar a areia, também te ajudam a estabelecer o ciclo biológico e mesmo a alcançar o seu equilibrio de modo mais rapido e estável. É simples, só tens de seguir as intruções de cada fabricante, ou enfrascador, uma vez que essas suspensões de bactérias são produzidas por várias empresas ou laboratórios farmaceuticos que as vendem a granel aos pequenos distribuidores que são as marcas que há no mercado, Brightwell, Korallen-Zucht, etc....
Ana, basta que faças o que escreveste




> .... basta ferver e por no aquario com as biopellets na sump a trabalhar e bacterias adicionadas no proprio aquario todos os dias a noite


... não será todos os dias mas sim segundo a indicação do "enfrascador", ou seja, a indicação da marca que comprares e pode ser todos os dias em alguns casos e noutro não, mas as instruções/indicações do "enfrascador", ou seja a marca, dirão o que fazer e como fazer.

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Olá Ana,
> 
> Penso que com tantas opiniões diferentes deves estar neste momento cada vez mais indecisa sobre a forma de iniciares o aquário; a minha intenção não é de forma nenhuma aumentar ainda mais a confusão, mas se possivel ajudar-te a decidir o que fazer com a areia do teu aquário.
> Com a areia, tal como com a rocha viva, se decidires agora bem, vais ver resultados (bons) no futuro.
> 
> Na fase de montagem dum aquário não se deve poupar em factores básicos (areia e rocha viva); dou completa razão ao Hugo quando refere que com alguns poucos euros compras areia nova para o teu aquário.
> A areia já anteriormente usada em aquários, é uma bomba de nutrientes precipitados (nitratos, fosfatos, etc.), que na maioria das situações não se conseguem remover com lavagens, ou fervuras.
> O mesmo se passa com a rocha "maturada"; um aquário novo deve ter a maioria da rocha nova e talvez uma pequena parte vinda de um outro aquário (mas mesmo esta, apenas por motivos de poupança de alguns euros); a razão para isto é exactamente a mesma que para a areia (normalmente está cheia de lixo difícil de remover).
> 
> ...


Ola Cesar.

Obrigado pela ajuda

Sim neste momento estou um pouco mais confusa do que ilucidada... a areia ainda posso pensar em por nova, mas a rocha tenho la uns reef branche e uns "pratos" que vou usar, e depois vou incesir a rocha do meu aquario atual porque por mais que queira nao tenho mialheiro que chegue para a rocha nova... 

A rocha do meu atual aquario tambem nao tem muito tempo, comprei nova em fevereiro deste ano que é o tempo que o aqua tem, por isso penso qu ainda nao seja considerada propriamente velha... estou a trocar de sistema porque o meu é bastante pequeno e esta atulhado de corais (graças a Deus) e tem uns defeitos que tive de corrigir logo ao inicio. Comprei para me iniciar e para experimentar mas correu tudo mal, é daqueles com "sump" na parte de traz... a iluminaçao era fraca, o escumador era fraco, a circulaçao idem idem ""... Por isso estou a começar de novo para corrigir os erros do passado sistema... No inicio deste topico tenho uma foto do sistema como ele esta actualmente e da para ver que nao tenho espaço nem para mais uma agulha... ja tenho rocha que me foi dada com corais a tocar no vidro e nao tenho condiçoes adequadas para os vivos que possuo.

Agora sinceramente ja nao sei o que fazer... se frvo, se lavo, se ponho novo... ja estou toda baralhada...

O aquario chegou hoje finalmente mas ainda me falta acabar de pintar o movel e acabar a parte eletrica.

Mas desde ja obrigada pela ajuda!!!

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

ok nao te estava a falar em tpa estava a dizer quando  desmontares o outro aquario fazeres o aproveitamento (80%)a 2 dedos da areia 
entretanto vais fazendo agua e enchendo o aquario 
areia e rocha eu também faria o esforço para meter nova (directamente do "produtor") 
e preferível esperares mais uns tempos e quando montares 
as bacterias tens variadas marcas 
eu ao fim de uma semana ja tinha equipes de limpeza 
com o ciclo da luz reduzido pouco tempo de luz branca
jocas

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Ana,

Aproveita a rocha, que como dizes não é propriamente velha, mas faz o possivel para usar areia nova, vais ver que valer a pena.

Boa sorte

----------


## Ana Claudia

> ok nao te estava a falar em tpa estava a dizer quando  desmontares o outro aquario fazeres o aproveitamento (80%)a 2 dedos da areia 
> entretanto vais fazendo agua e enchendo o aquario 
> areia e rocha eu também faria o esforço para meter nova (directamente do "produtor") 
> e preferível esperares mais uns tempos e quando montares 
> as bacterias tens variadas marcas 
> eu ao fim de uma semana ja tinha equipes de limpeza 
> com o ciclo da luz reduzido pouco tempo de luz branca
> jocas


Ola Rui

Eu tenho rocha que comprei nova em fevereiro e esta no meu actual sistema, e vou usar essa, a areia tambem gostava de por nova, mas os sacos de 4k sao caros e tinha de comprar 2 e os de 25k sao caros para as minhas possibilidades para agora e tambem é areia a mais!!! 
Mas muito obrigada pela ajuda =)
Nao tens fotos do teu aquario para eu ver????
Jokas

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

ola Ana 
respondi ao mesmo tempo que o sr Sérgio dai o meu comentário ficou fora de contexto 

sim aproveita o material que tu tens,a areia é que tens que lavar bem e não aproveites a agua que esta junto á areia(2cm)
a rocha esta boa aproveita,é só começares a pensar a fazer a transfega
jocas

----------


## Ana Claudia

> ola Ana 
> respondi ao mesmo tempo que o sr Sérgio dai o meu comentário ficou fora de contexto 
> 
> sim aproveita o material que tu tens,a areia é que tens que lavar bem e não aproveites a agua que esta junto á areia(2cm)
> a rocha esta boa aproveita,é só começares a pensar a fazer a transfega
> jocas


Ok ja entendi =)

A " trasnfega" ainda vai demorar pelo pelos uns tempos, ainda nem tenho o aquario no sitiu, tive um contratempo com o movel pois o verniz maritimo nao agarra em cima de tapa poros... entao tive de lixar tudo ate tirar ate a madeira para poder voltar a pintar... Amanha penso acabar de pintar e por o movel no sitiu para nivelar bem para nao haver desnivel na agua dentro do aquario, porque o chao nao ta muito direito!!! LOL
Tambem ainda tenho de acabar a caixa que hoje nao tive tempo para fazer, mas este fim de semana em prencipio fica tdo tratado e finalizado. durante a semana que vem ja penso por agua no meu brinquedo novo =)

Mais uma vez obrigada Rui

Jokas

----------


## Ana Claudia

Ola pessoal =)

Estive a ver aqui umas coisas e fiquei apaixonada pelo arduino...

Agora com isto apareceram-me muitas duvidas...

Qual o melhor tipo de arduino para o nosso hobbie, isso dos ecrãs agente pode escolher o que por??? E a maior duvida é para uma maçarica como eu que mal precebo de computadores sem ser o basico e mais qq coisa como programar... Já alguem programou algum??? ha algum tipo de programaçao base que eu me possa orientar? 

Eu gostava de basicamente medir tempratura, ph, densidade, iluminaçao, bombas de circulaçao, bomba de reposiçao, boia de nivel com a respetiva bomba de 9v para a agua da osmose, as ventoinhas que vou por para arrefecer a parte da sump quando exceder a tempratura ideal (em especial no verao), leeds para luz noturna, goastava de por a acender gradualmente a regua dos leeds e depois a diminuir gradualmente tambem para mais ou menos imitar o ciclo da lua...

Digam que sou doida, mas gostava de ter o meu novo aquario o mais controlado possivel, mas para isto preciso de umas luzes em expecial na programaçao do arduino, pois isso para mim é chines junto com ucraniano e tdo mais!!! lol


Desde ja obrigado a todos os que me possam vir a ajudar.

Mais um coisa, esta tarde em prencipio ja encho o meu brinquedo novo e amanha ponho fotos, visto que net so mesmo aqui no trabalho =)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola pessoal =)
> 
> Estive a ver aqui umas coisas e fiquei apaixonada pelo arduino...
> 
> Agora com isto apareceram-me muitas duvidas...
> 
> Qual o melhor tipo de arduino para o nosso hobbie, isso dos ecrãs agente pode escolher o que por??? E a maior duvida é para uma maçarica como eu que mal precebo de computadores sem ser o basico e mais qq coisa como programar... Já alguem programou algum??? ha algum tipo de programaçao base que eu me possa orientar? 
> 
> Eu gostava de basicamente medir tempratura, ph, densidade, iluminaçao, bombas de circulaçao, bomba de reposiçao, boia de nivel com a respetiva bomba de 9v para a agua da osmose, as ventoinhas que vou por para arrefecer a parte da sump quando exceder a tempratura ideal (em especial no verao), leeds para luz noturna, goastava de por a acender gradualmente a regua dos leeds e depois a diminuir gradualmente tambem para mais ou menos imitar o ciclo da lua...
> ...


 :Olá: lá Ana
O mercado oferece-te várias possibilidades, o arduino é uma delas e nesse campo tens cá no fórum várias pessoas conhecedoras e fortemente envolvidas nisso, dirige-te a essas pessoas nos respectivos tópicos sobre o tema e vais ser esclarecida. Tens mais outra possibilidade que está em fase beta, é o Seneye, procura o tópico lê e coloca as tuas dúvidas.

Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Claudia

> lá Ana
> O mercado oferece-te várias possibilidades, o arduino é uma delas e nesse campo tens cá no fórum várias pessoas conhecedoras e fortemente envolvidas nisso, dirige-te a essas pessoas nos respectivos tópicos sobre o tema e vais ser esclarecida. Tens mais outra possibilidade que está em fase beta, é o Seneye, procura o tópico lê e coloca as tuas dúvidas.
> 
> Pedro Nuno


Ola Pedro

Pensei no arduino por dar para controlar um pouco tudo.

Estive a ver o Seney, é realmente um produto intressante, mas vou esperar ate sai a tal nova versao e ver o que realmente vai conseguir fazer para entao pensar em adequirir ou nao, mas sem duvida que é um produto intressante.

Afinal ja nao vou poder encher o aqua hoje, ainda nao tenho agua feita da osmose suficiente, devo precisar de uns 250l a contar com a sump.

Uma duvida, meto bacterias mesmo no reactor das biopellets???
Ontem comprei um reator novo pois o meu nao me parecia que fosse funcionar em condiçoes, entao adequiri o reator Tropical Marine Centre V²Bio 600 Fluidised filter com Biopelletse vou  alimenta-lo por bomba SICCE Idra 1300, dizem lá que no minimo tem de ser uma de 800l, mas como nao tenho e esta esta la meia parada, vai ser a que vou usar.
O que achas do reator? 

Penso que tenho tudo agora.
logo ja tiro fotos e meto aqui para actualizar isto =)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ola Pedro
> 
> Pensei no arduino por dar para controlar um pouco tudo.
> 
> Estive a ver o Seney, é realmente um produto intressante, mas vou esperar ate sai a tal nova versao e ver o que realmente vai conseguir fazer para entao pensar em adequirir ou nao, mas sem duvida que é um produto intressante.


 :Olá: lá Ana

Mantêm-te atenta as estes dispositivos, bem como outros que te poderão ajudar a efectuar uma manutenção e operação do teu sistema mais fácil, mas nesta fase inicial afina tudo manualmente para teres boa percepção do que te exige o sistema, e então quando tiveres essa noção poderás automatizar algumas coisas e manter tudo a funcionar como necessário. Automatizar sem primeiro ter boa percepção do que é necessário, e cada sistema é único, ou seja não existem dois sistemas iguais porque umas pessoas alimentam de um modo, fazem trocas de água de um modo, etc... de modo diferente de outras, ainda que seja pouca a diferença, mas a lógica dedutiva está lá porque são pessoas e não máquinas que não têm lógica dedutiva, por isso as máquinas apenas conseguem efectuar de modo repetitivo uma dada rotina que lhes foi programada e se for necessário fazer ajustes, não o fazem porque não pensam, mesmo que tenham algoritmos que lhes permitam fazer ajustes, não alcançam o que uma pessoa pode fazer, por isso e para levar em conta esta limitação das máquinas, devemos primeiro perceber bem o que o sistema pede, para depois podermos programar as máquinas a preceito. 




> Afinal ja nao vou poder encher o aqua hoje, ainda nao tenho agua feita da osmose suficiente, devo precisar de uns 250l a contar com a sump.


Tudo bem, não tenhas pressa. Toma o tempo necessário para preparares bem tudo e efectuares as acções no tempo e momento certos da forma certa.




> Uma duvida, meto bacterias mesmo no reactor das biopellets???
> Ontem comprei um reator novo pois o meu nao me parecia que fosse funcionar em condiçoes, entao adequiri o reator Tropical Marine Centre V²Bio 600 Fluidised filter com Biopelletse vou  alimenta-lo por bomba SICCE Idra 1300, dizem lá que no minimo tem de ser uma de 800l, mas como nao tenho e esta esta la meia parada, vai ser a que vou usar.
> O que achas do reactor?


Sim, podes colocar bactérias no reactor para ajudares o ciclo do mesmo a arrancar de modo mais rápido e mesmo mais uniforme. Relativamente ao Tropical Marine Centre V²Bio 600 Fluidised filter em causa nunca usei, mas os reactores não são peças de equipamento complexas, são essencialmente uma câmara que permite colocar materiais filtrantes variados, podem é ser mais ou menos fáceis de alimentar quando é necessário substituir ou repor os materiais filtrantes. O modelo 600 será o mais pequeno e atendendo a que em sistemas fechados se procura sempre compensar a filtragem colocando equipamentos com mais capacidade, talvez o 1000 fosse o mais adequado, mesmo assim e atendendo a que também vais colocar bactérias na coluna de água, ou seja, no aquário propriamente, fica ou pode ser compensado se a capacidade do reactor se revelasse insuficiente.   




> Penso que tenho tudo agora.
> logo ja tiro fotos e meto aqui para actualizar isto =)


Assim parece para o que é essencial, por isso força nisso.
Ficamos a aguardar por essa actualização

Pedro Nuno

----------


## José António Lima

> Penso que tenho tudo agora.
> logo ja tiro fotos e meto aqui para actualizar isto =)


 :yb665: ...estamos a aguardar... :yb665:

----------


## Ana Claudia

Ola pessoal =)

Como prometido venho atualizar o post =)

Ja enchi, ja esperei, ja desesperei... e entretanto ja pus tudo la para dentro =)
Utilizei sal artificial e apenas adicionei biopellets e bacterias diariamente, tive uma semana de maturação, ao fim dessa semana fiz tpa de 50l e os testes antes da tpa dava NO3 a zero, PO4 a zero, CA 410, MG 1350, KH 10, PH 8. Entao pensei que ja nao aguentava ter o aquario sem nada e puz uma euphilia uns zooantus e os meus ocellaris so para ver a reacção, só para ver o que acontecia =)
Como tudo correu bem e estava tudo aberto e de boa saude passado uns dias pus tudo o resto=)

Bom vou-me deixar de conversas e vou por as fotos...

Espero que gostem =)

A ventilação


O escumador DIY


O escumador a trabalhar


O acrilico com o pente DIY


A encher


A sump com reservatorio para agua de reposiçao


Vista frontal com o movel


Vista global
 

Vista Lateral Esquerda


Vista lateral direita


Vista de Baixo


Vista de Lado


Vista de Lado


Catalaphilia


Euphilias


Yellow Gobio


Actinodiscus


Sinelarias Moles e Zoanthus


Varios


Não percam o proximo episodio porque nos tambem não
lolololololol

----------


## Ana Claudia

Cenas do proximo episodio lolol


Varios Zoanthus


Actinodiscu azul


Actinodicus e ricordia florida


Blastomusa(ou algo parecido  :Smile:  )


Zoanthus com Scabra escondida  :Smile: 


Casal de Ocellaris e Hepathus


Comedor de Aptasias


LPS



Tudo a dormir  :Smile: 



Espero que gostem....

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá: 
Ana,
parabens, gosto de praticamente tudo excepto...
 :yb668: 



> Ja enchi, ja esperei, ja desesperei... e entretanto ja pus tudo la para dentro =)
> Utilizei sal artificial e apenas adicionei biopellets e bacterias diariamente, tive uma semana de maturação


,
É prório da idade o teu desesperar, mas pelo que tenho lido aqui, tanto podes vir a ter sorte como azar, uma vez que, a adição de muitos vivos sem uma maturação bem feita, pode vir a trazer dissabores.
Da minha parte desejo realmente que tenhas sorte e que todos esses animais te façam muito feliz.
Abraço,
JLIma

----------


## Ana Claudia

Obrigada José =)

Tive a ajuda de um amigo ja bastante experiente (10 anos) na aquariofilia marinha, e espero que tudo corra bem.

Mas obrigada na mesma =)

----------


## Ana Claudia

Boas =)
Venho finalmente actualizar o topico =)
Houve algumas entradas e uma baixa. 
Entrou uma MP10 e uma sicce 2.5 para a reposição. De corais entrou uma montipora vermelha e mais 3 corais duros que não sei o nome, entrou tambem um coral sun e uma valenciana.
 O meu hepathus morreu no dia de natal, não sei porque, na vespera começou a ficar com pintas brancas e no dia de natal faleceu =( 
Entretanto o pai natal trouxe-me um outro peixinho para substituir =)

Bom vou-me deixar de conversas e vou passar as fotos.

A Valenciana



As minhas Sinulárias duras, que estão cada vez maiores =)



Ricordia Florida e Blastomusa



Catalaphilya



O envergonhado =)



A Montipora



Um dos que eu não sei o nome





A minha Pociliopora



Mais um dos duros que eu não sei o nome



Mais uma prenda de natal =)



A minha Salária que adora estar no topo a controlar tudo.



Um dos duros que eu não sei o nome



A minha prenda de natal



O meu coral sun =)



Agora umas globais







Bom peço desde já desculpa pelas calinadas nos nomes dos corais e pela má qualidade das fotos, mas é o que há =)
Espero pelas vossas opiniões =)

E aproveito ja´para desejar umas boas entradas e um bom ano 2012 =)

----------


## Rui Manuel Melo

ok esta a ficar muito giro olha Ana esse coral sun não e aquele que tens de o alimentar a "boca"
se for dizem que é difícil de manter o gajo so come quando quer
continua esta bacano 
jocas

----------


## Ricardo Prata

A minha prenda de natal




Olá, 

Estou chocado com essa "prenda de natal"!!!!! :Prabaixo: 

Um SOHAL precisa de um aquário relativamente grande, pois eles precisão de espaço é um peixe que nada muito e cresce relativamente 
rapido.
Para tua informação existe relatos em que ele se pode tornar muito agressivo chegando mesmo o ponto de matar todos os outros, devias ter ponderado e pedir muitas mais informações.!!!

Peixe lindo demais para estar num aquário pequeno tipo esse.... :Prabaixo: 

A minha opinião, vale o que vale.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> A minha prenda de natal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olá, 
> 
> Estou chocado com essa "prenda de natal"!!!!!
> 
> ...


x2 :yb663:

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Concordo... neste momento ele já é enorme nesse aquário... basta um movimento e já está no vidro oposto.
Foi ai uma compra mto emotiva... atenção à quantidade de carga orgânica que ele pode introduzir repentinamente no aqua...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu iria sugerir para ir trocar por outro na loja, mas já sei que isso não vai acontecer... :yb620:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ana,

o melhor que fazes é trocar o Sohal por outro peixe. Ele nen sequer devia ter entrado já que ainda agora perdeste o Hepatus. Hoje em dia com tanta informação na net e foruns estes erros já não deviam acontecer. O pior ainda é quem te vendeu o peixe, mas nem quero entrar por ai, pois provavelmente nem sequer te perguntaram que aquário tinhas em casa e em que condições e estado de maturação.

Outros erros graves são a Valenciana e a Fromia (estrela do mar)... num sistema novo e ainda não maturado como o teu não vão durar muito porque tem requesitos especificos. Se não os queres perder e destabilizar o aquário, troca-os por outros peixes. Eu trocava por corais. Devias encher isso de corais estabilizar o sistema e a sua população de "bicheza" e só depois colocares esse tipo de predadores de micro vida como são a fromia e a valenciana. A valenciana precisa de aquários maturados, cheios de vida e aquários grandes pois em pouco tempo acabam com a vida do substracto se não tiveres um sistema grande para re-popular o areão.

Nota, não leves a mal as nossas criticas, são criticas para te ajudar, ajudar o teu sistema a crescer e maturar e ajudar também a não perderes os seres vivos. Na duvida, informa-te primeiro sobre o que vais acrescentar.

De resto parece que vais no bom caminho... o aquário está sem algas e as rochas aparentam boa cor e alga calcárea. Tem apenas cuidado com o que adicionas de vivos.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Já para não falar no sun... :Admirado:

----------


## Ana Claudia

Ola pessoal.

O soahl foi uma prenda de natal que me ofereceram, como referi o hepathus morreu no dia de natal, e o outro entrou no dia 29. Talvez tenha sido um erro sim. Peço desculpa discordar, mas tambem não é com um movimento que esta no vidro oposto, e penso que por enquanto nao se esta a dar mal de todo, tem nadado bastante e comido tudo o que é algas que estão para lá, come bem o comer congelado, só não liga é muito ao granulado. Mas vou acompanhar a evolução e se começar a ser agressivo ou a causar qualquer tipo problema vou ponderar a sua troca sim.
A valenciana ja tenho desde o meu sistema antigo, e por enquanto tem-se dado bem, pois nao come só a areia, come também comer congelado que dou aos restantes peixes, por enquanto tem limpo a areia que tende sempre a ficar com alguma alga castanha devido a sua maturação e fome não tem passado.
A fromia pelo que me disseram na loja come detritos, não tende a ser carnivora, mas só o tempo o dirá, pois entrou no mesmo dia do soahl.
Em relação ao coral sun, também se tem dado bem, alimento 2 vezes por semana polipo a polipo, e sempre que dou comer aos peixes ele apanha qualquer coisa. 

Claro que não levo a mal nenhuma das vossas criticas pois para mim são todas criticas construtivas e é com elas que tenho aprendido.
Pessoal como novata que sou vou fazer muitos mais erros como este, peço desculpa desde já.
Continuo a contar com a vossa ajuda e criticas.

Obrigada a todos e mais uma vez desculpem.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Bem... da lista de coisas menos bem feitas e simplemente "assassinas", parece-me que o sohal continua a ser a pior decisão.

Mesmo sendo uma oferta, continuo a sugerir que o tentes trocar!
Dizes que vais acompanhar o sohal e se correr alguma coisa mal o vais trocar, mas o que pensas/esperas ver? O sohal a bater no vidro a dizer que não tem espaço para nadar? :yb624: 

Os betas também (sobre)vivem em copos de água durante muito tempo!
O único sinal que terás de que o sohal não está totalmente bem, sobretudo sendo inexperiente, é deixar de comer e morrer de seguida e aí já não há nada a fazer...

Para além disso acho que esteticamente fica mal um peixe com a hiperactividade de um sohal num aquário desses, mas isso já são gostos e como tal é sempre relativo e discutível!

Depois também essa ideia de que como és inexperiente vais cometer erros, é um mau princípio! Nem tu nem ninguém tem de cometer erros com a informação que existe hoje em dia! A aquariofilia não funciona na fase em que tu estás por tentativa e erro, até porque há seres vivos na equação.

Para terminar e já que não vias mesmo trocar o peixe, deixo algumas sugestões para o sohal:

- Não coloques mais peixes de porte medio/grande, sobretudo outro cirurgião!
- Alimenta-o com muita alga. uma folha de nori por dia sempre disponível, pelo menos!
- Varia muito a oferta de comida (pelo que percebi já o fazes e bem).
- Tem atenção a pontos brancos e sobretudo a pouco apetite do peixe. Este é um sinal muito importante!!!


Bom ano!!!

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Ola pessoal.
> 
> Claro que não levo a mal nenhuma das vossas criticas pois para mim são todas criticas construtivas e é com elas que tenho aprendido.
> Pessoal como novata que sou vou fazer muitos mais erros como este, peço desculpa desde já.



Algo contraditório nestas palavras!!!


Tenta entender:

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Algo contraditório nestas palavras!!!


Contraditório porque?

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Para terminar e já que não vias mesmo trocar o peixe, deixo algumas sugestões para o sohal:
> 
> - Não coloques mais peixes de porte medio/grande, sobretudo outro cirurgião!
> - Alimenta-o com muita alga. uma folha de nori por dia sempre disponível, pelo menos!
> - Varia muito a oferta de comida (pelo que percebi já o fazes e bem).
> - Tem atenção a pontos brancos e sobretudo a pouco apetite do peixe. Este é um sinal muito importante!!!
> 
> 
> Bom ano!!!


Ola Hugo.
Não tenciono por mais peixes de porte grande e talvez nem de porte pequeno, mas ainda é cedo para falar.
Em relação a comida dou variada entre cogelada de varios tipos e granulado e também lhe dou algas.
Pontos brancos como assim??? o meu hepathus de vez em quando tinha esses pontos brancos e disso que falas? falta de apetite não noto, muito pelo contrário, mais lhe desse mais ele comia.

Bom ano para ti também =)

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vais por mais peixes vais!!! :Icon Cry: 

Pontos brancos é o nome comum de uma "doença" denominada cryptocarium que afecta bastante os cirurgiões.
Nos peixes, se estiverem a comer é 90% garantido que estão "bem", por isso referi para estares atenta a alterações no apetite.

----------


## Ana Claudia

> Vais por mais peixes vais!!!
> 
> Pontos brancos é o nome comum de uma "doença" denominada cryptocarium que afecta bastante os cirurgiões.
> Nos peixes, se estiverem a comer é 90% garantido que estão "bem", por isso referi para estares atenta a alterações no apetite.


Em relação aos peixes os que gostava de introduzir são todos mais pequenos, mas ainda são coisas a estudar.
Apetite penso que esteja normal, come de tudo, ate grnulado que na loja disseram que nao pegava.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Novidades???

----------


## João Seguro

Como vai esse sohal?

----------


## Ana Claudia

Olá João  :SbSalut: 

Olha o Sohal já não está comigo :Icon Cry:  mas está de boa saúde e recomenda-se :SbOk5:  fui devolve-lo a loja e troquei por uns corais como me foi recomenda-do.
Obrigada pelo intresse.
De resto está tudo ok, e com o teu aqua?

----------


## Ana Claudia

Olá Paulo

Olha novidades não tenho muitas, tive uns problemas que já estão resolvidos, mas que infelismente me mataram todos os peixes sem eu preceber muito bem o que se passou.
De resto acho que está a correr tudo bem.
Obridaga  :Smile:

----------


## João Seguro

Arranjei um novo aquário maiorzito para poder brincar mais à vontade mas ainda está a estabilizar. Estou a tratar de criar um novo tópico para mostrar como está mas ainda não há nada para mostrar de muito interessante...

O sohal é um peixe lindo e foi o melhor que fizeste. Ia acabar por morrer:/ Eu também gostava de ter um e não o tenho pela falta de espaço e o meu aquário tem 530lts... 

Lamento o que te aconteceu aos peixes. Já perdi alguns e é muito triste, especialmente os que já estão connosco há algum tempo. 

Mete ai umas fotos para vermos como anda isso  :Wink: 

Abraço

João Seguro

----------


## Ana Claudia

Olá João,
Olha não ponho ainda fotos porque neste fim de semana vou fazer umas mudanças de layout e quero por ja com o novo aspecto.
Mas prometo que em breve darei novidades.
E tu ve lá se crias o topico para o pessoal poder ver as novidades =)

Obrigada 
Beijo

----------

